# When you retired did you move somewhere else or stay in familiar surroundings?



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

Close friendships are a blessing and not everyone can readily make new friends in a new place.
I think I will retire to the countryside close to a National Park with a river nearby.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 20, 2022)

Pretty familiar. I settled fewer than ten miles from where my G.Grandfather homesteaded back when WA was a territory.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 20, 2022)

I moved 200 miles to our "cabin" which holds lots of fond memories of grandkids, Easters and vacations.  Don't know many people here but that's the way I like it.  Lots of happy memories here.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I moved 200 miles to our "cabin" which holds lots of fond memories of grandkids, Easters and vacations.  Don't know many people here but that's the way I like it.  Lots of happy memories here.


That sounds idyllic.
Peace and quite and surrounded by familiar things.


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 20, 2022)

I bought this house in 1978 with my share of the community property division from my divorce. I retired at the end of 2002.  I succeeded in paying off the mortgage a few months after that and saw no reason to move - ever. I love not having to pay rent or make mortgage payments


----------



## bingo (Nov 20, 2022)

we moved  from  NC to Southern Illinois to be near our daughter...quite a difference..been  here 6 years now


----------



## Right Now (Nov 20, 2022)

I thought of moving from New York state to Virginia.  I visited the area three times, and even looked at a townhouse there.
I had a few friends living there.  I spoke to the head of the police dept. there about crime in the area, went to the local library, the shopping malls, the downtown, etc.

Then that week, my grandson had a major car accident, so when I got home, I realized I couldn't be 500 miles away from my hometown and friends and some of my family.

I've stayed here for five years now, and don't intend to move any time soon.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2022)

Moved 1700+ miles.
As an aside, We knew absolutely nobody where we moved, but, that was also the pattern with almost every move we made.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 20, 2022)

I moved 16 miles from my house (lived there twenty years). I was familiar with the area.


----------



## funsearcher! (Nov 20, 2022)

Moved  1000 miles to a new community


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 20, 2022)

I worked from home for 15 years, so location wasn't really an issue. I stayed where I was. (Until I moved for other reasons.)


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When you retired did you move somewhere else or stay in familiar surroundings?


A little of both.  I retired on a slow path starting several years ago.  Still have one client I expect to be done in a month or so. 

When I started retiring we were at a decision point in Florida, had to sell the beach house to get out of extremely high insurance and hurricane risk.  My wife had long wanted to move back to Utah so we did.  She is from Utah, I'm not but have lived here off and on.  So here we are.


Bretrick said:


> I think I will retire to the countryside close to a National Park with a river nearby.


Like the sound of that!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2022)

*Eventually moved back to city where I was born. But only was 30 or so miles from where I grew up for about 35 years*


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2022)

When you retired did you move somewhere else or stay in familiar surroundings?​


DebraMae said:


> I moved 200 miles to our "cabin"


Yup
The very next day, after my last at work, we moved 300 miles

To the cabin



Never looked back


----------



## officerripley (Nov 20, 2022)

Stayed here unfortunately.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 20, 2022)

We retired in a woodsy area 15 or 20 minutes from San Francisco that we had moved to 20 years before, and was accessible to doctors and shopping. A guy I conversed with in another forum retired on an island in Puget Sound, a beautiful place, but eventually gave up when he discovered a 15 minute visit to the doctor took all day.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 20, 2022)

I moved from my condo in the San Fernando Valley to Ventura County to get out of the heat and the LA scene.
I was half a mile from a small airport I flew from, and 10 miles from the tourist RR I volunteered on.
We downsized from, 2 1800 sq foot homes to a 1400 sq ft home. Needless to say,neighbors and Salvation Army benefited.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)

I stayed home.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 20, 2022)

I've mentioned it before but to those not familiar with my surroundings..  I still live here in coastal Mass. in the home that was built by my grand-father in 1921, who shared it with my folks and passed it on to them when he and his wife passed away.  It came to me in the same manner and we *gave* it (in 1995) to our youngest daughter, husband, and their 2 mid 20's kids while retaining a life lease to live here for the remainder of our days. Basically, I've lived in this family home all of my life.

We helped them bring up the young ones and now they help we old folks when help is needed.  A very comfortable sitution for all.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 20, 2022)

We stayed around until the last parent passed.
Already had bought a place and renting it out until we were able to sell properties.

New area in Washington fairly high density with very good public transportation, shopping, medical.
Old area in Oregon low density, farmland, and had to drive to everything. 
Weather is somewhat similar-2 seasons, wet and dry. Mediterranean, Coastal influence.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 21, 2022)

_I have lived in 5 states. 26 years ago I moved to Reno for a job with the state. I love it here so stayed when I retired. I love the weather and have made many close friends. One of my sons also moved here 20 years ago. _


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 21, 2022)

My husband and I stayed in NH after we retired - we lived in a fairly rural area and loved being out in nature and the changing of the seasons.  But after he died, I felt very isolated, so when I had the opportunity to move to Florida with my son and his family, I decided to embrace the adventure.  A lot of my friends said it would be too much of a radical change and predicted I'd be back - but I love it here!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 21, 2022)

I moved out of the town I was in and moved to the neighboring bigger city.  I went there for everything anyway so why not just live there.  Love it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 21, 2022)

After I retired I sold my house that was in a rural area in Nebraska because there was too much maintenance work (fences, barns, very long gravel driveway to shovel, etc) and it was lonely once I wasn't interacting with coworkers all day.  I mostly miss all the birds I could watch from my windows, everything from hummingbirds to big owls.  

My mom and I had shared the house and so I'd seen all the stages of aging, and decided I should live/age someplace that was walkable (to grocery store at least), had no stairs, and had someplace to socialize when the weather was bad (my mom got to the point where she wouldn't go anywhere if it was a windy day because she might easily get blown over).

I was planning to settle permanently in the same area (but in Omaha instead of rural) because my daughter lives in that area and the housing is cheap(er).  But, while traveling I decided to move to where I lived when I was younger (which feels a lot more like home than Nebraska did).

I think I've found a good spot in a retirement community in Maryland.  There are tons of activities available within the retirement community (golf, indoor/outdoor pools, classes, clubs, woodworking shop, art rooms, clubhouses, tennis, pickle ball, bocce, shuffleboard, ping pong, billiards, fitness center, restaurants, walking trails, etc.) and if I get to the point someday that I don't drive, they have free shuttle buses around the retirement community (and to a couple shopping centers).  It's also located outside a big city (Washington DC) with lots to do and good public transportation.  I chose a high-rise building that has no stairs (unless I go out the back door), and it has places for people to socialize on the ground floor (couches, chairs, card tables, library corner, kitchen & bathrooms).   I'm still waiting to close on the condo.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 21, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I think I've found a good spot in a retirement community in Maryland. There are tons of activities available within the retirement community (golf, indoor/outdoor pools, classes, clubs, woodworking shop, art rooms, clubhouses, tennis, pickle ball, bocce, shuffleboard, ping pong, billiards, fitness center, restaurants, walking trails, etc.) and if I get to the point someday that I don't drive, they have free shuttle buses around the retirement community (and to a couple shopping centers). It's also located outside a big city (Washington DC) with lots to do and good public transportation. I chose a high-rise building that has no stairs (unless I go out the back door), and it has places for people to socialize on the ground floor (couches, chairs, card tables, library corner, kitchen & bathrooms). I'm still waiting to close on the condo.


That sounds wonderful, somewhere I'd love to live but around here that kind of place is so expensive (about $3K a month), sigh.


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2022)

Been living in this house 40+ years don't see any reason to move.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2022)

IKE said:


> Been living in this house 40+ years don't see any reason to move.


Same here.  We both retired early around the same time, and happy where we are in our home and location for 40+ years.  We will likely be here until our days are over.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 21, 2022)

15 miles south of my hometown, yet closer to NYC.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 21, 2022)

at home and loving it.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2022)

When my husband retired 13 years ago, we moved an hour away from the big city. It's a semi-rural area with a small downtown, and yet we are close to everything (P.O., banks, stores, hospital, community college, restaurants) and ten minutes from downtown. It has cleaner air than the city we came from, which was an important factor because I was becoming asthmatic in the city, and the cost of living was lower, too, so our money could last longer. Because this house is less expensive than where we came from, the sale of our city house was ample enough to pay for this house and  renovate, with solar panels, new siding, new windows, wood floors, etc. Then he passed away 9 years ago, and I've been maintaining it.

So now that I've recently turned 65 and considered  "retired" (not really, recently started teaching online!), I am not planning to move anywhere. My mom keeps wanting me to move to Florida to be with her, but it's too hot for me and I can't handle the stress of hurricane seasons! I did live there once, and we even had a small home down there, but I could not stand the heat! My sister and her family live there and help her out. Mom is in her upper 80s and is still living in the house she and my dad bought when they were in their 50s. I have gotten used to my house these past 13  years, and the people in this area are nice folk. Besides, I like to experience the four seasons!


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2022)

When I retired, I sold my house and moved in with the Spousal Equivalent, a few miles away.   It was pretty familiar surroundings by then, though.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 21, 2022)

We lived about 1/2 an hour from the nearest town, and about an hour from here. He retired, and we sold our place, moved here and love the town. The people here are great.


----------



## Jules (Nov 21, 2022)

We moved when we retired, because none of the kids lived there anymore.  We wanted warmer weather and closer proximity to a larger airport.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 22, 2022)

Jaiden said:


> My husband and I stayed in NH after we retired - we lived in a fairly rural area and loved being out in nature and the changing of the seasons.  But after he died, I felt very isolated, so when I had the opportunity to move to Florida with my son and his family, I decided to embrace the adventure.  A lot of my friends said it would be too much of a radical change and predicted I'd be back - but I love it here!


  Excellent choice, and I gather the recent weather wasn't a problem. BTW, Your very cute Tuxedo is a dead ringer for ours. (-8


----------



## Knight (Nov 22, 2022)

Pre retirement we moved around a lot. With early retirement being the goal we traveled around America looking for what we thought would be the perfect place for us. 

We settled on the low humidity sunny southwest 2300 miles away from the cold northeast. No regrets ever.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2022)

I never thought I would be in a job lasting 27 yrs here in my hometown,Buffalo,NY
I retired in 2011,live in same neighborhood where I grew up,my childhood home is 2 blocks away,I  live in same apt I bought in 1988


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

officerripley said:


> That sounds wonderful, somewhere I'd love to live but around here that kind of place is so expensive (about $3K a month), sigh.


yes double that here unfortunately..otherwise I'd go there like a shot !


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> I never thought I would be in a job lasting 27 yrs here in my hometown,Buffalo,NY
> I retired in 2011,live in same neighborhood where I grew up,my childhood home is 2 blocks away,I  live in same apt I bought in 1988


MQ..have you never had an inkling to move somewhere else ?

I can't imagine still living in the same  place where I grew up.. but my old school friend still is... When we left school she went to work for the company that she still works for now..and she still lives in the house she grew up in...  but she's happy enough because she takes a month to travel every year so she's been to Australia, Canada, the USA etc...

That just wouldn't work for me..


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 22, 2022)

I moved a few times as a child then more often once married - Europe, east coast, west coast).  We were forced to move to eastern TN for work, late in DH's career so once he was able to leave (on disability at age 60) we moved AS FAST AS WE COULD back to New England!  (where we met)  WE COULD NOT WAIT!  

Our boys are scattered - for work - and we left them all behind to live our dream retirement in Maine!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 23, 2022)

I decided to move to the nearby city because I go there anyway and do all my shopping.  Plus, all the hospitals and doctors are there.  And my church, which is very important to me.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 23, 2022)

My wife and I were both Colorado natives.  I worked for a large Colorado based company that started expanding outside of the state.  I was able to transfer to be part of the 'start up management' for these expansion efforts.  Accordingly, over the next twenty years my family and I relocated multiple times.  It was a challenging fun time in our lives.  After many years while living in Memphis, I was recruited by a large electronics company, and we then moved to Kansas City.   After 10+ years I retired in KC our kids were all in college or on their own.  My wife and I decided to stay in KC, after so many moves it was great to sit down roots again.  We love our time hear, although we do travel a lot...


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 23, 2022)

IKE said:


> Been living in this house 40+ years don't see any reason to move.


Where is here?


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

1989, divorced with 3 children, depressed real estate prices - 33 years later, I am still in the same house.  

It had a "basement suite" - all three wanted to live in the suite - their next move was out of the house LOLOL     Actually it was a good experience as they were required to live independently (shop, clean. cook, no raiding my fridge).   Now I have a University student in the suite (at low rent as I don't want to change tenants every year)


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2022)

I got retired and divorced at the same time.  Long story.  Moved 2 provinces away.  Whether that was good or bad, I don't know.  It's what I did at that time and it seemed the right thing to do at that time.  Now, 23 years later and many, many miles down the road, I'm not sure if that was the right decision?


----------



## spectratg (Nov 23, 2022)

Moved to a retirement community about 15 miles up the interstate. A five-bedroom house on two acres was too much for me, and the other oldsters were starting to leave as well with younger families moving in.  I really like being here in a cottage, with about 300 other old folks as neighbors.  Most importantly I am within an hours drive of my children and grandchildren!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Moved to a retirement community about 15 miles up the interstate. A five-bedroom house on two acres was too much for me, and the other oldsters were starting to leave as well with younger families moving in.  I really like being here in a cottage, with about 300 other old folks as neighbors.  Most importantly I am within an hours drive of my children and grandchildren!


Sounds perfect.


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 23, 2022)

Born and raised in rural Iowa. Moved family to Chicago burbs and finished my working career there 27 years later.  Retired at 61 and decided to move back to our hometown as we still had one parent who needed some help and we already owned a house there that was inherited. 

After last parent passed we decided we hated the winters and didn't care for the rural Midwest vibe, so we wanted to relocate where they didn't use snow shovels.  There are no grandkids to consider so an 1150 mile move to a retirement community I'm Florida was in the works. We didn't know a single person here but we heard it was easy to make new friends if you pit yourself out there.

We have been in our Florida home going on 4 years now. It turned out to be the best decision we have ever made. We have lots of friends and are as active as we an be. We don't have to travel too often because it feels like we are on vacation every day.


----------



## Leann (Nov 27, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> After I retired I sold my house that was in a rural area in Nebraska because there was too much maintenance work (fences, barns, very long gravel driveway to shovel, etc) and it was lonely once I wasn't interacting with coworkers all day.  I mostly miss all the birds I could watch from my windows, everything from hummingbirds to big owls.
> 
> My mom and I had shared the house and so I'd seen all the stages of aging, and decided I should live/age someplace that was walkable (to grocery store at least), had no stairs, and had someplace to socialize when the weather was bad (my mom got to the point where she wouldn't go anywhere if it was a windy day because she might easily get blown over).
> 
> ...


This really sounds wonderful @HoneyNut. I'd be interested in learning more about the community but understand that for privacy reasons, you may not wish to share it. 

I moved about 1500 miles when I retired to a community I had never lived in before but somehow felt like home. I was by myself. I bought an older house that needed EVERYTHING and have been slowly bringing it back to life. But I worry that it will all become too much for me in a few years. So I consider retirement communities but I have so much research to do before I make that move.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lived in same county for decades.  Would like to move, but can’t leave my Joey so I will die here.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 27, 2022)

Lived in Ohio until I retired @ 62.  From there, >Florida > Hawaii > Arizona > back to Ohio > back to Florida.  I have no idea what is next,


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, I'd have liked to move to Spokane, or even Yakima, but the subsidized housing is locked up as much here. So, the devil you know, better then the one you don't.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 7, 2022)

When hubby worked we moved around a bit. After nearly 15 years in an abusive place, we decided to request a move from the housing council. When we saw our new house on the viewing day, we knew right-there-and-then that it was going to be our retirement pad.

Unbeknownst to me or daughter, hubby had been given only 2 years to live back in 2017. I'm assuming he fought through pain and decorated it with an amazing fervour and enthusiasm. I've found our Todo List on his laptop a couple of months ago and once a month, I try to get the next item in said list. I'll be officially retiring soon but this is it, it's home. He isn't here to enjoy with me and daughter but I can't walk away. The peace we've found here is a blessing...

At the beginning of 2022, I was a wife and a carer, life was magical, loving and simple. Then, out of the blue, I became a widow and friends said, "you're also single again..." Too many changes too quickly. Circumstances might change the end of the year, if the post gets sorted out... Soon, please? Then I'll be a retiree... OMG and it's too soon to feel comfortable with being widow. Geez Louise! However, after a year of losing the love of my life, the pad will still be here, and so will I.

PS expecting a wee curtain of snow in my corner of beautiful Scotland. Blessed be!


----------



## RobinWren (Monday at 6:40 PM)

His last two years sound like he filled your home with love and left happy memories for yourself and your daughter. And, although he is gone from this world maybe he is there watching over you until he feels that you are strong enough to go forward on your own.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Monday at 10:51 PM)

I have lived in this apartment complex for 51-1/2 years. I own my unit and our carrying charges (co-op speak for HOA fees) are about 38% of average rentals for comparable 2 bedroom garden apartments in our area. When you go to the expensive Bergen county or Jersey City, 22% of their average prices. As we move further south prices may be a bit better but what we pay here can't be beat. If I were to move, I'd want what is considered a luxury apartment, which would easily be 4 times what we pay now or more. So that has been a deterrent for me seeking to move anywhere else, even though as I got older I felt like I'm supposed to be living the beach life. My compromise with myself was to purchase a beach front timeshare in Atlantic City that I can stay at any time I want (except I have no desire to go during the winter).


----------



## JimBob1952 (Tuesday at 9:24 AM)

After I started working from home (around 2009) I didn't need to live near New York City anymore.  So we did the math and moved to Richmond, VA, where my wife grew up.  We saved roughly $50,000 per year by doing so.  (Lower property taxes, utility bills, gas and food prices, state income taxes, home ownership costs, and pretty much everything else.)

We've been here 13 years and it's been great.  There are a few things I miss and many, many things I don't miss at all.  Best thing is that we have a lifestyle we could never afford in greater NYC.


----------



## Trish (Tuesday at 11:30 AM)

Gary O' said:


> When you retired did you move somewhere else or stay in familiar surroundings?​
> Yup
> The very next day, after my last at work, we moved 300 miles
> 
> ...


Do you live there all year round now or just part of the year?  It looks great but isolated.


----------



## -Oy- (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)

I retired in October 2021 and when Mrs Oy retired in February 2022 we decided to seel up and move. It took until the end of May when we moved an hour further North to be near my old Mum and our youngest daughter and likkle Grandson. We don't regret a day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Tuesday at 11:45 AM)

*I had to retire prematurely in 2016 due to some health issues.  I stayed in my home until 2020 when I moved back to my home town. Best move I made;*


----------



## Rich29 (Tuesday at 1:02 PM)

In 2008 the company I worked for was being sold with no chance of staying on. In advance of the sale my wife and I decided
to move to where we would ultimately retire. At the time our kids lived in Rhode Island, Idaho, Puerto Rico and Georgia so we
just needed to be near an airport. So in 2008 we moved from NJ to SC where we are currently living. It turns out that there is 
a US Government facility nearby which led to a second career until I retired in 2017.

Overall it has been a good move, though there are some times where I miss my roots.


----------



## Gary O' (Tuesday at 1:10 PM)

Trish said:


> Do you live there all year round now or just part of the year? It looks great but isolated


We lived there six years, year round
Bought a place in town a couple years ago.
We go up to check on it every few months
Isolated was the great part


----------



## Trish (Tuesday at 1:20 PM)

Gary O' said:


> We lived there six years, year round
> Bought a place in town a couple years ago.
> We go up to check on it every few months
> Isolated was the great part


Yes, I wouldn't mind isolated in the summer but not in the winter.  Reading your posts, I think you miss being there all year round but, you probably have the best of both worlds now.


----------



## Nathan (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

No need to move, have everything we need here.


----------



## Gary O' (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

Trish said:


> Reading your posts, I think you miss being there all year round


That I do
I surely do


----------



## Sassycakes (Tuesday at 2:31 PM)

My husband and I were born and raised in South Philadelphia. We lived there until 5 yrs ago. My 2 grandsons lived near us and we moved when they were in College and living on Campus. Now we live in the suburbs near our daughter and her family.


----------



## DaveA (Tuesday at 8:08 PM)

I've probably written this before on other topics but, I'm still living in the house where i was born.  That's a total of 89 years, excepting the 4 years in the military, back in the early 50's.
My grandfather built the old place in 1921 and lived here for his lifetime. He and my grandmother sharing it with my folks and I, when I came along.  My wife and I then lived here with my folks until they passed in the mid 60's.

We've lived here since, giving the home to our youngest daughter and SIL back in 1995, retaining a lifelease for ourselves. Since we GAVE them the home and property we live rent, tax,  and utilities free which is a blessing in today's world.  We've been here as their 2 kids have grown into their 20's and the whole group is a blessing to my wife and I as we approach 90. 

All 4 of our kids are now in their 60's and we see them and the flock of grand and great grands often including the furthest away, a distance of 90 miles.  Worked out well for us.

We spent many years  wintering in Florida and spending spring and fall at another daughter's cottage in Maine. Happy retirement years but now beyond our abilities as we reach our present ages, 89/87.


----------



## officerripley (Tuesday at 8:37 PM)

Wow, I don't think I've ever met anybody in my entire life who was still living in the house in which they were born! Heck I don't think I've even ever met anybody who was still living in the same town they grew up in. Everybody moves around all the time these days, I guess. You have to I guess to follow the jobs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Tuesday at 8:54 PM)

officerripley said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever met anybody in my entire life who was still living in the house in which they were born! Heck I don't think I've even ever met anybody who was still living in the same town they grew up in. Everybody moves around all the time these days, I guess. You have to I guess to follow the jobs.


I'm still living in the same town I grew up in Officer...so yes you have (re: the second sentence).  Well..okay so we never met in person but we've been online friends for a long time. 
@DaveA  That* is *amazing! What you did with the house worked out very well for you and your wife, thank goodness. Sometimes just the opposite is true.


----------



## Bretrick (Wednesday at 1:42 PM)

DaveA said:


> I've probably written this before on other topics but, I'm still living in the house where i was born.  That's a total of 89 years, excepting the 4 years in the military, back in the early 50's.
> My grandfather built the old place in 1921 and lived here for his lifetime. He and my grandmother sharing it with my folks and I, when I came along.  My wife and I then lived here with my folks until they passed in the mid 60's.
> 
> We've lived here since, giving the home to our youngest daughter and SIL back in 1995, retaining a lifelease for ourselves. Since we GAVE them the home and property we live rent, tax,  and utilities free which is a blessing in today's world.  We've been here as their 2 kids have grown into their 20's and the whole group is a blessing to my wife and I as we approach 90.
> ...


Your story brings The Waltons of Waltons Mountain, Virginia to mind.


----------



## Liberty (Today at 6:20 AM)

We stayed in the big house, but went to Florida for 5 or 6 weeks in the winter for a few years.


----------



## Chet (Today at 10:35 AM)

I live in the same area I grew up in. I can go from one part of the valley to another through back alleys if I had to and not get lost. It's that familiar. The people speak the same language with the same accent and attitude as myself, so it_ feels_ like home.


----------



## Don M. (Today at 10:51 AM)

When I retired, over 20 years ago, we bought 40 acres of nice forestland, and moved there.  It has been great!  However, as we age, I can see the day coming when we may have to sell this place and move back to a more urban area...closer to hospitals, etc.  We're not really looking forward to that day.


----------



## MarkD (Today at 12:13 PM)

Don M. said:


> When I retired, over 20 years ago, we bought 40 acres of nice forestland, and moved there.  It has been great!  However, as we age, I can see the day coming when we may have to sell this place and move back to a more urban area...closer to hospitals, etc.  We're not really looking forward to that day.



You and Don are the only ones I’ve met who have made a move into ‘the woods’ and further from community who have reported being happy about it .. except for my in-laws. They retired to a place I never tired of visiting, in a house he helped build at Duck Cove on the Point Reyes peninsula. We could be there in an hour and a quarter from where we live just east of San Francisco, across the bay. It was situated just north of Tomales Bay state park at the end of a mile and an eighth gravel ‘driveway’. There were only about a dozen homes there and they were the only full time residents with everyone else maintaining multiple homes.

My FIL had been a machinist and de facto materials engineer/inventor and could make or fix almost anything. My MIL had been an elementary school teacher, joining a garden club when they moved here and creating a very nice native plant garden. When they bought their parcel they had to do so on a lease back from the government as the whole are was taken over by the park system. It’s a shame but the prospect of maintaining a second home never appealed to me. The hassle of keeping up just our own is enough for me.  Some pictures from Duck Cove:







On the occasion of Jim’s 95th. By then we’d found him senior housing in Point Reyes Station but would drive out to his old place for occasions. His cat (in his lap as he naps) went on living there for some years and he would drive out to take take care of him. Later when he went into assisted living the cat became everyone’s cat and lived on their after Jim passed.



The view from the ridge above the cove which was often the goal of our walks here.  The small town on the other side of the bay is Marshall.  If you turned around 180 degrees up here you had a view beaches on the northern edge of the Point Reyes peninsula jutting out into the Pacific. 



And here is a video I took going dow mn that road to their house probably from after both had passed and we were settling what remained of their things before it went out of our hands.


----------



## officerripley (Today at 12:53 PM)

Don M. said:


> When I retired, over 20 years ago, we bought 40 acres of nice forestland, and moved there.  It has been great!  However, as we age, I can see the day coming when we may have to sell this place and move back to a more urban area...closer to hospitals, etc.  We're not really looking forward to that day.


Planning _ahead _usually will make that day a little less awful when it comes, maybe even nowhere near as awful as you thought it'd be. The alternative unfortunately will be what some friends are going through now: they also dreaded "that day" but kept putting off doing anything about it and are now probably going to be both stuffed into a bedroom in their kids' house. And even when it's a just-stay-here-'till-a-nice-seniors-place-opens-up situation, the average waiting time to get into 1 of those even halfway-decent seniors places is about 3 or 4 years.


----------

